# Am I too demanding?



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

No, you are not too demanding. Find another trainer.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Time for a new trainer.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

Sorry but I agree with the others I would find a new trainer as well. Or if that is not possible, maybe you can bring up your concern to her? If you are paying for lessons you are paying for her to teach you, not for her to go on facebook.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

You're not paying her to screw around on her phone, you are paying her to teach you and your daughter to ride safely and enjoyably- a service she is not delivering on. 

In this case, you're not being too demanding - you're not being demanding ENOUGH. Time to take your business elsewhere, because this person obviously does not value your time or your money.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

:iagree: with the others. This trainer is taking your money and playing on facebook? Could you get away with that at work?

Definitely new trainer. You don't need to be competing to learn to ride better.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Psh really? As soon as I saw her on her phone I would stop and tell her that when she's not busy to to let me know and we can resume with the lesson. Personally, I don't like to be rude and I try to be aware of other peoples needs, but I can be a real *** when someone is being one to me. 
What she's doing is unprofessional and flat out rude. I can see it if she got a really important call and she asked you if it was ok and kept it brief, but posting on FB is not important enough to disregard your time.
So you don't show, so what. Does she give you half price lessons then?


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

I highly recommend that you find a new trainer. Years ago, there used to a trainer like this at the barn I board at that the BO wasn't crazy about because she was on her phone all the time in lessons and seemed more concerned about the money, but all of the lesson kids loved her, and the parents were fine with her for the most part, so the BO let her stay. 

One night during a group lesson, a young girl got kicked in the leg by another horse that was being ridden and the kick broke her leg. The trainer didn't see any of this because she was on her phone during the lesson. 

This group lesson wasn't overcrowded (if I remember right there was 3 horses and riders total). Yes, the two riders should not have let their horses get so close since the horses didn't know each other, but both of the girls were under 10 years old at the time, and the trainer should have been paying attention.

I hope you are able to find another trainer!


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Please move to a barn and a new trainer that is more in line with what you and your daughter's goals are. Using a phone during lessons (for any reason!!) is incredibly unprofessional, rude and is basically stealing your hard earned money.

You will find that true professionals understand that they are yours for the time you paid for and you get their undivided attention. What you are experiencing is not the norm and please don't tolerate it. You can bet she does this same thing to her "teams" and the parents and kids pick up the slack. Word usually gets around about "trainers" like this and they eventually don't have any clients. Unfortunately this often takes time-don't be one of her victims.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Definitely find a new trainer! You need to be made to feel important. I think the 2 trainers at our barn do a great job of making every single lesson kid feel like the "favorite" in the barn, whether the kid is just beginning or one of the top kids on the show team. They always act so happy to see you and they really celebrate your progress. Look for someone that appreciates your business!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I have known trainers like this :/
It's extremely disrespectful and uncalled for. If you are paying for her time (with you obviously are) then she has no right to be wasting yours by being on her cell phone.
I'd either politely bring it up to her, or leave.


----------



## Princelyess (Feb 14, 2016)

You are paying for her undivided attention. Period!!! Get a new trainer.


----------



## Overread (Mar 7, 2015)

For teaching to take place students must respect the teacher and the teacher must respect the students. If she's on her phone the whole time it suggests she's not respecting you nor even your money for her time. I would consider either raising the matter with her or going to find a new trainer; and honestly the latter would be the first choice. Raising the matter might make things change for a little while, but if this is her attitude she might not be on her phone but she might not really be paying attention.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Whatever you are paying for lessons is way too much!
Go find an interested instructor,,,and don't look back.


----------



## ninneke (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I thought so but just wanted some confirmation


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

ninneke said:


> My trainer often seems not interested. Both my daughter and I take lessons with her. Most of the time she's on her phone.


Wow. How disrespectful!

Even if she wasn't making FB posts, ANY phone use when I am paying for a lesson is NOT allowed. It had better be an emergency if my trainer needs to make or receive a call during my lesson. 

Some people just lack normal common sense when it comes to professionalism, or courtesy. 

Agree with the others; drop her and don't look back!


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

This is not a trainer nor an instructor. This is someone playing horsey.

I have never seen a trainer do this, nor an instructor. You are being cheated, and she needs to be blackballed. And probably already is.

Shame on her.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

ninneke said:


> My trainer often seems not interested. Both my daughter and I take lessons with her. Most of the time she's on her phone. And then I see posts of her on FB from during my lesson.
> We don't do shows, just ride for "fun" but are both very willing to learn. Unfortunately that isn't much lately.
> She also teaches a university team and a high school team. And other students that do shows. I haven't seen her that preoccupied with them.
> But I don't think we are hopeless causes , we are just average riders who could still make progress with the right instructor.
> I wonder if this is just because we don't do shows?



Also, there are a LOT of horse people, GOOD ONES in MI...you can ask here who knows of someone that gives lessons the right way.

Good luck.


----------



## Sarafina of AndersonFarms (Feb 12, 2016)

Lessons from a bored trainer and paying for her/him air_time is your choice.
I have the ability to multi_task, I also have the ability to be honest. 
If you feel you are not progressing at the level of your comfort,in the saddle, choose to find a trainer who can provide time, knowledge,
and experience for you and your daughter.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

I see you are in Michigan. So am I. I had the identical experience with a trainer some time back. My husband was set up for his first riding lesson. The BO/trainer couldn't give it at the last minute and substituted one of her assistants. This young lady was on the phone the entire time. My husband got nothing and never tried again. I wonder if this could be the same one or that being glued to a phone no matter what is the sign of our times.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Whinnie, it's very sad that your hubby never gave it a go again because of one crappy instructor. But it does go to show us that one bad experience for a beginner can be the end of their interest in a certain activity.


----------



## Overread (Mar 7, 2015)

Whinnie said:


> I see you are in Michigan. So am I. I had the identical experience with a trainer some time back. My husband was set up for his first riding lesson. The BO/trainer couldn't give it at the last minute and substituted one of her assistants. This young lady was on the phone the entire time. My husband got nothing and never tried again. I wonder if this could be the same one or that being glued to a phone no matter what is the sign of our times.



In part its a sign of the times; I know that I see more and more people during things like break-time just sitting there on their phones. Chatting to each other; but mostly engrossed in their phone the whole time rather than paying each other attention in person. It's strange because go back 15 years or so and that would have been a "geeky" thing that most wouldn't have touched - ironically now its almost a total reversal. 

That said on the phone whilst teaching/training or doing an actual job is bad, really bad. The kind of thing that its worth stopping everything and demanding their attention (in a polite manner) (ergo reminding them that there is life outside of the 3inch screen)


----------



## alsosusieq2 (Apr 30, 2016)

I'd ask them if they were going to give me their phone # so I could get their attention. Or just tell them that it's rude. They're obviously oblivious to that fact. I'd do something in line with that and look for another teacher. How would you feel if this was a English or History class? See? They're way off base AND being paid at the same time. I would never mind a short impromptu call, but that's different! People are so rude with their cell phones, it's socially aberrant actually in a more civilized arena. Manners!! If she bills you, write a complaint on the bill if nothing else.


----------



## alsosusieq2 (Apr 30, 2016)

^^ Overead above suggestions were good. I think I'd stop and ride over to her and speak right then. Just tell her! Say hey, are you going to teach this or talk on the phone.. gosh I'd be very irritated.

I'm sorry you husband didn't go back Overead, that's frustrating.


----------

